# Nuovi G4 al massimo

## silian87

Sono fiero di annunciarvi che da oggi i nuovi *book, per cui iBook e Powerbook, hanno il driver cpufreq, e per cui riescono ad andare alla massima velocita' possibile! 

Questo grazie al lavoro di ben e al suo nuovo kernel: ppc-development-sources-2.6.1_rc1-r1

Adesso la velocita' e' scalabile:

```

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed

```

Oppure un bel:

```

emerge cpudyn

```

Evviva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Corro a provare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## micron

Questa si che è una buona notizia!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Questa si che è una buona notizia! 

 

Si, in effetti era da un ""POCHINO"" che aspettavo questo momento..... non pensavo che ci avrebbe messo cosi' poco, mi aveva detto che ci volevano 2 settimne, ancora 2 giorni fa!

Ora le mie ventole sono sempre (o quasi) accese, e ne sono contento!  :Laughing: 

Penso che fra poco rimettero' su gentoo tutto da capo, perche' ora e' un po' inquinata!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Penso che fra poco rimettero' su gentoo tutto da capo, perche' ora e' un po' inquinata!

 

E se invece di rifare tutto da capo prendi questa occasione per provare a purificarla senza reinstallare? Prova ad usare depclen (ci sono dei post a riguardo)... se poi sbagli qualcosa e fai casini reinstalli ma intanto hai imparato cose nuove. Chiaramente IMHO.

----------

## silian87

Il problema non sono le applicazioni, ma degli errorini strani, come uno stramaledetto 

```

the setfont executable was not found         [!!] 

```

all'avvio, che nessuno sa cosa sia!!!

oppure errorini come : some local filesystems failed to mount, mount point none does not exist

Oppure /proc parzialmente inquinato da delle cartelle e dei files del kernel 2.4.22, che il 2.6 non usa piu'!!!

Bisognerebbe dare una bella pulita, e lo so che il metodo "formatta", che mi ha insegnato windows non e' il migliore, ma se non so come risolvere gli errori e' l'unico!!!

----------

## shev

Silian (o chi altro), hai idea del perchè da quando ho messo i 2.6-benh stabili mi va in kernel panic all'avvio poichè dice di non poter montare la root che gli ho indicato? E non cambia nulla pure impostando hdc invece di hda (soluzione solita a questo tipo di problema sul pbook).

Con i 2.6-beta-benh funzionava tutto bene (e funziona tuttora)... Ovviamente senza cambiare nulla nella configurazione dei due kernel...

/me perplesso (mi pareva più stabile la versione beta  :Razz: )

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Il problema non sono le applicazioni, ma degli errorini strani, come uno stramaledetto 
> 
> ```
> 
> the setfont executable was not found         [!!] 
> ...

 

Non so se la cosa ti puó in qualche modo aiutare:

```
jeeg root # qpkg -f `which setfont`

sys-apps/kbd *

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> oppure errorini come : some local filesystems failed to mount, mount point none does not exist
> 
> 

 

problemi nel fstab? (tipo un 'none' nella terza colonna...)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oppure /proc parzialmente inquinato da delle cartelle e dei files del kernel 2.4.22, che il 2.6 non usa piu'!!!
> 
> 

 

Uh, ma /proc non é virtuale? Ovvero non dovrebbe riempirsi e svuotarsi da solo?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bisognerebbe dare una bella pulita, e lo so che il metodo "formatta", che mi ha insegnato windows non e' il migliore, ma se non so come risolvere gli errori e' l'unico!!!

 

Odio quel metodo... trovo piú divertente risolvere i problemi piuttosto che stare a guardare un CD che frulla.

Ma de gustibus...

ciao!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Il problema non sono le applicazioni, ma degli errorini strani, come uno stramaledetto 
> 
> ```
> 
> the setfont executable was not found         [!!] 
> ...

 

Gia' provato con

```
# emerge kbd
```

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> oppure errorini come : some local filesystems failed to mount, mount point none does not exist

 

Posta il tuo /etc/fstab.

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Oppure /proc parzialmente inquinato da delle cartelle e dei files del kernel 2.4.22, che il 2.6 non usa piu'!!!

 

Non ho capito bene cio' che intendi.

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Bisognerebbe dare una bella pulita, e lo so che il metodo "formatta", che mi ha insegnato windows non e' il migliore, ma se non so come risolvere gli errori e' l'unico!!!

 

C'e' sempre una soluzione.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'e' sempre una soluzione.

 

É una questione di qualitá (o una formalitá, non ricordo piú bene...)   :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

Allora, il setfont l'ho risolto con emerge kbd!! Il bello che io kbd ce l'avevo gia'!, bah, comunque grazie. Ora resta il discorso dell'fstab:

```

/dev/hda10      none      bootstrap   defaults      0 0

/dev/hda12      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda11      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro,user      0 0

/dev/hda9      /mnt/macosx   hfsplus      defaults      0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

```

Poi dovete spiegarmi bene, per favore   :Very Happy:  , il discorso di depclean!

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/hda10      none      bootstrap   defaults      0 0
> ...

 

Questa riga é roba per ppc? Sembra quello che stiamo cercando

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi dovete spiegarmi bene, per favore   , il discorso di depclean!

 

oltre che "man emerge" non so che aggiungere perché non lo ho mai usato!

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questa riga é roba per ppc? Sembra quello che stiamo cercando

 

Si, è roba per ppc ma a me non sembra proprio di averla in fstab  :Wink: 

Prova a levarla Silian.

----------

## silian87

adesso provo, ma mi sembra che bisognava metterla per far si che yaboot riconoscesse la partizioone di boot... provo...

----------

## silian87

Si, ora funziona bene  :Smile:  eppure l'avevo letto da qualche parte.... sara' servita a vecchie versione di yaboot, bah.. comunque grazie!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Con questo nuovo kernel mi parte anche mac on linux!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Poi dovete spiegarmi bene, per favore   , il discorso di depclean!

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=86250&highlight=depclean

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Con questo nuovo kernel mi parte anche mac on linux!!!

 

Sigh... anch'io voglio il nuovo kernel 2.6.1-rc1...  :Sad: 

/me che si scusa per lo sfogo (e per l'up subliminale per il suo post precedente in questo topic  :Wink:  )

----------

## silian87

No problem amigos   :Laughing: 

Se vuoi ho un .config fresco fresco di giornata.... dacci un occhio e guarda cosa non puo' andare.

(non e' nelle tue normali intenzioni, ma se ti puo' essere utile....)

http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop/altro/perfect1.config

Adesso su marentax develop (http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop/) c'e' la mia nuova guida in versione 1.1 con meno errorri e piu' innovazioni. A breve (spero) ci sara' anche su gentoo.it

----------

## emix

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Si, ora funziona bene  eppure l'avevo letto da qualche parte.... sara' servita a vecchie versione di yaboot, bah.. comunque grazie! 

 

A questo punto aggiornerei la tua guida di installazione  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se vuoi ho un .config fresco fresco di giornata.... dacci un occhio e guarda cosa non puo' andare.

 

Sto provando (per disperazione  :Razz:  ) il tuo config. Ma tu hai la root in ext3? Perchè leggendo qua e là l'unico che ho trovato ad avere un problema simile al mio aveva la root reiserfs, come me, ed era portato a credere che il problema fosse tra reiserfs e il kernel dalla 2.6 stable in poi. Ovviamente nessuna soluzione (se non attendere) è stata proposta.

p.s.: ma tu lo chiameresti "perfect" il tuo config?  :Laughing:  Si può migliorare ancora imho, ci sono opzioni inutili. Tipo "touchscreen" in "Input devices": non influisce sul kernel, non serve quindi perchè non toglierlo? Idem per un altro paio di opzioni.

p.p.s.: ovviamente grazie del config  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Niente... non vuole proprio saperne di andare... speriamo nelle prossime versioni (o in google&forum ppc)... sigh  :Razz: 

----------

## silian87

Allora...

 *Quote:*   

> A questo punto aggiornerei la tua guida di installazione 

 

Gia' fatto, naturalmente   :Wink:  .

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  Shev   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   e' perfect perche' e' l'unico nome che puoi dare ad un config dopo che ricompili 30 volte il kernel e finalmente vedi tutto andare bene, o quasi, mentre prima neanche si vedeva niente sullo schermo!

Per reiserfs, sul 2.6 su ppc e' abbastanza instabile, dicono, ed una volta tanto mi sono attenuto alla guida, anche se devo ammettere, pero', che non mi piacciono le tecnologie made in red hat o IBM.....  

[OT] Ormai gentoo, slackware e debian sono le uniche (o quasi) distro libere.... Red hat, beh lo sappiamo, Suse non parlamone, Mandrake ora mette pubblicita' e da priorita' agli iscritti al suo centro etc etc etc [/OT]

Me molto triste per questo. Me non interessato al danaro, bensi' alla liberta' ed alla tecnologia.   :Sad: 

----------

## shev

Avverto anche qui per evitare malintesi: parte del topic è stata splittata in altri due topic distinti:

- "[OT] Distribuzioni free vs distribuzioni non free" per quanto riguarda la discussione su questo argomento delle distro free e non free e della loro utilità

- "[OT] Quale distro mettere su un armada" per quanto riguarda la richiesta di Silian su cosa installare su tale portatile

Mi raccomando, cercate di aprire nuovi topic se cambiate argomento o andate fuori tema. Gli OT sono moderatamente tollerati come da linee guida del forum italian, però cercate di farlo ordinatamente e con criterio.

----------

## shev

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Funziona!!!!!!!!!!!! Ce l'ho fatta, finalmente anche a me va il 2.6 a piena velocità, alla faccia di reiser!!! 

Se qualcuno avesse lo stesso problema che ho avuto io basta che compili il kernel senza alcun supporto ad HFS. Si, suona strano e assurdo, ma la soluzione sembrerebbe proprio questa...

Adesso vado a godermi la piena potenza del mio pbook, sto già compilando un po' di roba per vedere i cambiamenti  :Very Happy: 

/me felice

----------

## silian87

A proposito... il 2.6.1-r1 ora e' stable su ppc! io l'ho gia messo, ma con hfs inserito non mi da problemi, sara' perche' ho ext3....

Ora che va a 1000mhz e' proprio una scheggia   :Very Happy: 

----------

